# Tools for plant pruning



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

What is everybody using for pruning plants in the aquariums.
Stainless Steel..Plastic tools?
I want to prune with getting my hands wet, essentially because the aquarium is so small.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

This pruning loop from Plant Guild products seems like a good product. You can order different lengths as well if you really want. I saw one person who had it was selling it. He said it worked well on stem plants, but not so well on thicker type plants (like anubias and such). Just what I remember. Definitely don't quote me on that.

You can also buy long handled scissors. Also, the various aquarium supply stores on-line carry these gigantic tools to trim plants, but they seem more appropriate for ponds or a big aquarium.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I use the long tools that are sold on Drsfostersmith.com

but recently got the bug and bought a pair of princettes from ADA since there are LFS here that carry ADA products along with ADG being here as well and they are absolutely amazing!


----------



## rohape (Feb 7, 2005)

I use tongs similar to these. I have used them for massive pruning, and just the few snips here and there. They also have the grabber attachment which is nice for minor maintenance so you aren't using the clippers and hurting fish or other plants.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18486/si1380082/cl0/tomaquaticgardener27long


----------



## onemyndseye (May 12, 2006)

Hair cutting scissors for me  .... I acually enjoy getting my hands wet 

My observation is that because I spend so much time with my hands in my tanks... my fish are rarely startled by it and even sometimes swim up and nibble at my fingers 

Take Care,
-Justin
One Mynds Eye


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I use the little trimming scissors you get at Walgreens. I get more control out of the little scissors.


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

TeutonJon78 said:


> This pruning loop from Plant Guild products seems like a good product. You can order different lengths as well if you really want. I saw one person who had it was selling it. He said it worked well on stem plants, but not so well on thicker type plants (like anubias and such). Just what I remember. Definitely don't quote me on that.
> 
> You can also buy long handled scissors. Also, the various aquarium supply stores on-line carry these gigantic tools to trim plants, but they seem more appropriate for ponds or a big aquarium.


HMMMMMMMM:
Looks a whole lot like a tonsillectome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vic


----------

